# [SOLVED] Cannot set APN using iPhone Configuration Utility



## chrisp124

Hello,

I was unable to set the APN on my iPhone using the iPhone Configuration Utility. After creating an adequate configuration profile, I tried to install it on the iPhone, but the iPhone only displayed: "Profile Failed to Install", "Only One APN configuration can be installed at a time". 

Since then, I have browsed the net extensively to find a solution, but without success. On the Apple website I noted the statement: "If your carrier allows you to edit the APN settings or if you have an authorized, unlocked iPhone, you can edit your APN using: Settings > General > Network > Cellular Data Network"). The second part of the statement isn't true for me.

To your knowledge, does the iPhone iOS actually allow to set the APN using the iPhone Configuration Utility (without jailbreak)?

Phone: iPhone 4, iOS 4.3.3, bought unlocked from Apple (Canada).
Carrier: Chatr (Canada).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## aciid

*Re: Cannot set APN using iPhone Configuration Utility*

Hello Chrisp124,

You are normally allowed to set your APN, as there is really no disadvantages to the carrier to do so. Why don't you just set the setting on your phone, and not via the configuration utility?

And is this Apples configuration utility for business that you're using? Or is it a 3rd party application?


----------



## chrisp124

*Re: Cannot set APN using iPhone Configuration Utility*

Thanks for your response, aciid.

Chatr is an unsupported carrier according to Apple, but its SIM card identify it as Rogers (Chatr's owner), a supported carrier. When the phone is activated with a Chatr SIM card, the APN editor menu remains hidden. Instead, I used the iPhone Configuration Utility (from apple.com) to try to install a profile designed to set the APN to Chatr's, but the install failed.

Since my post, I was finally able to connect to Chatr's data network by: (1) doing a "restore" (but not a "restore from a backup") which refreshed the activation policy to Chatr's, then (2) setting Chatr's APN using unlockit.co.nz.

However, after I did a "restore from backup" after the "restore" in order to retrieve my apps and data, I lost Chatr's APN settings as well as the ability to edit the APN. I believe that the backup probably contained prior APN settings (from AT&T or Rogers, the only other carriers I used), which I don't know how to uninstall. Any ideas about that?


----------



## aciid

*Re: Cannot set APN using iPhone Configuration Utility*

Ahh alright, the only way I know then is via Cydia I'm afraid.
I don't think you'll be able to change it in its original state :/


----------



## chrisp124

*Re: Cannot set APN using iPhone Configuration Utility*

After reading other threads on that topic, I became convinced that the profile installation failure was caused by an APN setting that came from my previous iPhone (a jailbroken iPhone 3G), that was transfered to my iPhone 4 by the backup I did when I changed phones.

I was able to resolve my problem by doing a "restore" without a backup, and then reloading all apps and app data. Prior to the "restore", I exported all the app data I could via sync or email (I lost the remaining app data), and I made note of my app settings. It took me a while, but my phone is fixed.

Thanks for your help.


----------

